# orion concept 97.1



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

what might a damn near mint 9.5 out of 10 concept 97.1 be worth?


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

Theres a Orion concept 97.1 on ebay right now. Wish I had one or two of these.


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

yea it's mine


----------



## Frzninvt (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice amp, very unique having a high power and high currrent amp in the same chassis. Essentially an XTR-250 & 225HCCA with dual DVX-2 crossover networks which can be set up for a 24db per octave slope if adjusted correctly. The DVX-2 is the equivalent of having a 200 CRX with the ability to combine both HP and LP section to tighten the slope.


----------

